
Justice Department Announces Court-Authorized Efforts to Map and Disrupt Botnet - Elof
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justice-department-announces-court-authorized-efforts-map-and-disrupt-botnet-used-north
======
Elof
This is under the authority of the Rule 41 revision (2016) -
[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/rule-41-would-
ma...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/rule-41-would-make-it-
easier-for-the-government-to-carry-out-hacks/)

